# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Калужский Монтессори-центр Montessori-kaluga.ru

## Монтессори-центр

В марте в Калуге начинает свою работу Монтессори- центр.
Мы будем рады видеть у себя детей и их родителей в группах развития:
- "Первые шаги с 8 мес до 1,5 лет"
-"Вместе с мамой с 1,5 до 2-3 лет"
- "Учимся по М.Монтессори с 3-до 6-7 лет"
Мы предлагаем детям настоящую Монтессори- среду, с Вами будут работать Монтессори- педагоги, прошедшие подготовку и имеющие опыт работы в Монтессори- среде.
Монтессори-педагогике в России уже 16 лет. И теперь в нашем городе есть возможность окунуться в этот удивительный мир, мир где уважают детей, где поощряют их свободный выбор, творческий порыв и самореализацию во всех проявлениях.
В общении с детьми мы соблюдаем основной принцип М.Монтессори - помоги мне это сделать самому.
Индивидуальное обучение в нашем Монтессори- центре основано на свободе выбора ребенка.
Мы с удовольствием ответим на любые Ваши вопросы.
На следующей неделе будет производится запись в группы.

----------


## Polixenia

Очень интересно! А где вы находитесь территориально? в какое время будут проходить занятия и как долго они длятся? сколько раз в неделю? И, конечно, сколько будет стоить это удовольствие? У меня дочке 10 месяцев :Smile:

----------


## Монтессори-центр

Это Ленинский округ, район 3-й больницы, *ул Суворова, д.7 к.1*.
Для малышей занятия, скорее всего будут в первую половину дня, с 9-10, продолжительность - начиная с 1 часа до 1,5. В неделю 3 раза, в дальнейшем, по настрою ребенка и Вашему желанию,можно и 5 раз в неделю посещать, можно совмещать будни и выходные дни. Если будет спрос на вечерние группы, то возможно, сформируем и вечернюю группу для крох. Стоимость пробного занятия для группы малышей 250р (пробные занятия будут только в первый месяц). Далее оплата осуществляется помесячно.
В группе "Первые шаги" занятия проходят только с родителями, во второй группе - готовности ребенка и по желанию родителя  - можно без родителей.
Занятия не короткие, т.к. освоение Монтессори-среды подразумевает смену нескольких сред - сначала малыш выбирает сам то направление, которое ему сейчас интересно, педагог объясняет родителям, как с помощью того или иного Монтессори-материала можно узнать что-то новое и далее ребенок вместо со взрослым осваивают материал. Взрослые не настаивают на продолжении ребенком работы, если он решил закончить - пусть заканчивает, независимо от результата, но позже, взрослый несколько раз предложит малышу продолжить или начать с этого в след. раз. Однако - выбор все равно остается за ребенком.
В центре есть возможность отдохнуть с малышом, покормить его, переодеть, дать ему возможность активно подвигаться.
Вообще, в Монтессори-центре существуют следующие среды:
- литература
- сенсорика
- жизненная практика
- развитие языка
- ботаника
- география
- развивающая среда для самых маленьких
- космическое развитие.
Каждая среда имеет свой уникальный набор Монтессори-материала, с которым работает ребенок.
Для малышей центр предлагает разнообразный выбор сенсорного материала - от действий с водой, до сухих бассейнов из гороха)

----------


## Маргарита

Очень заинтересовал этот центр развития и методика. У меня вопрос. Ходить обязательно на каждые занятия? Можно ли пропускать? Как будет оплата происходить,пришли - оплатили? У меня дочка, сейчас ей 1,1 г.

----------


## Polixenia

Большое спасибо за подробный ответ. Проект очень интересный. Возможно, мы придем на пробное занятие. Но, думаю, постоянными посетителями мы не станем :Frown:  Объясню, почему. Во-первых, для нас не очень удобное время. В 9-10 утра дочка только встает (кстати, у многих наших ровесников подъем именно в это время). Во-вторых, меня смущает продолжительность занятия - час-полтора. Не многовато для годовасиков? В-третьих, три раза в неделю - это тоже часто. Мне кажется, одного-двух раз за глаза хватило бы. Ну, и цены не маленькие. Если я правильно посчитала, то занятия обойдутся нам в 3 тысячи рублей в месяц. Признаюсь, я не готова ежемесячно отдавать такую сумму за развитие годовалого ребенка. В более старшем возрасте - может быть.

----------


## Монтессори-центр

> Очень заинтересовал этот центр развития и методика. У меня вопрос. Ходить обязательно на каждые занятия? Можно ли пропускать? Как будет оплата происходить,пришли - оплатили? У меня дочка, сейчас ей 1,1 г.


Да, желательно ходить на каждое занятия, это необходимо для создания  устойчивой динамики освоения среды. Для младшей и средней группы первые два месяца будут скорее ознакомительными, однако, не менее важными.
Про оплату смотрите в сообщении выше - 1 занятие пробное, далее оплата осуществляется помесячно из расчета 1 занятие для Вашей возрастной группы 250р.
Возврат пропущенных занятий возможен:
-если ребеночек болел - при наличии медсправки;
-при иных причинах, но не более 2 занятий в месяц.

----------


## Монтессори-центр

> Большое спасибо за подробный ответ. Проект очень интересный. Возможно, мы придем на пробное занятие. Но, думаю, постоянными посетителями мы не станем Объясню, почему. Во-первых, для нас не очень удобное время. В 9-10 утра дочка только встает (кстати, у многих наших ровесников подъем именно в это время). Во-вторых, меня смущает продолжительность занятия - час-полтора. Не многовато для годовасиков? В-третьих, три раза в неделю - это тоже часто. Мне кажется, одного-двух раз за глаза хватило бы. Ну, и цены не маленькие. Если я правильно посчитала, то занятия обойдутся нам в 3 тысячи рублей в месяц. Признаюсь, я не готова ежемесячно отдавать такую сумму за развитие годовалого ребенка. В более старшем возрасте - может быть.


Пожалуйста.
Методике М.Монтессори более 100 лет, это давно уже не проект)
Про время мы уже писали - при наличии спроса будут и вечерние группы (после 14:30 и до 19:00)
Относительно продолжительности прочтите, пожалуйста, в предыдущих наших сообщениях. Три раза в неделю - это самое минимальное кол-во посещений, при меньшем кол-ве говорить о Монтессори-среде нет смысла.
Запись идет и на пробные занятия, мы сейчас записываем детей, которые *будут посещать* Центр.
Если в группах будет лишнее место *что врядли, т.к. группы уже формируются и очень быстро* мы с радостью проведем для Вашей дочки занятие.
Возможно, будет День открытых дверей - тогда милости просим без записи)

----------


## Монтессори-центр

*Телефон для записи и подробной информации: 8 (953) 312-93-99*

----------


## Kisazaya

> В марте в Калуге начинает свою работу Монтессори- центр.
> Мы предлагаем детям настоящую Монтессори- среду, с Вами будут работать Монтессори- педагоги, прошедшие подготовку и имеющие опыт работы в Монтессори- среде.
> 
> Мы с удовольствием ответим на любые Ваши вопросы.
> На следующей неделе будет производится запись в группы.


Ну так вот, покупая ребенку шарик, наполненный гелием, я ожидаю от него, что он будет летать, а не то, что на нем будет много красивых надписей "Монтессори-среда", ой, о чем это я, то есть надписей "гелий"... Я ж за него деньги плачу... А если гелий на нем только в надписи может мне не нужен этот шарик, или, наоборот, нужен (я толком не определилась еще)  
Ну и еще, конечно же, хочется получить все же эти ответы. Собственно вопросы:
1. Что же за центр открывается в Калуге? 
2. Где же прошли подготовку его педагоги? 
3. Насколько положителен опыт? Может сайт есть? Отзывы воспитанников? 
4. Сколько же стоят занятия в данном центре? Про 250 рублей с группы (допустимое количество человек в которой, кстати, тоже хотелось бы уточнить) мы уже все слышали, но это же только одно пробное занятие.

----------


## Polixenia

Вот еще вопрос к сотрудникам Монтессори-центра родился. Озвучьте, пожалуйста, список педагогов, которые будут работать с детьми.

----------


## kiara

> 1. Что же за центр открывается в Калуге? 
> 2. Где же прошли подготовку его педагоги? 
> 3. Насколько положителен опыт? Может сайт есть? Отзывы воспитанников? 
> 4. Сколько же стоят занятия в данном центре? Про 250 рублей с группы (допустимое количество человек в которой, кстати, тоже хотелось бы уточнить) мы уже все слышали, но это же только одно пробное занятие.


 Являясь коммерческим директором Монтессори-центра, позволю себе ответить на Ваши вопросы:
1. Сформулируйте, пожалуйста, более четкий вопрос, в этой теме достаточно изложенно информации о самом центре, что конкретно Вас интересует (телефон тоже работает))))?
2. Очень жаль, что в интернете Вам не попались ссылки о том, что *Калуга являлась официальной площадкой по подготовке Монтессори-педагогов*, у нас работала муниципальная площадка "детский сад-начальная школа Монтессори", которая располагалась в здании д\с №64 и научное и методическое руководство этим проектом у нас на территории КО осуществляла Татьяна Павловна Войтенко, кандидат психологических наук. Калуга была передовой, когда всякие Монтессори-центры Москвы и в помине не работали, а была группа Елены Хелтунен, была Школа в Питере Михайловой, была "Вершина" во Владивостоке...Вернемся к Калуге. Педагоги нашего М-центра имеют высшее пед. и псих. образование, прошли курс подготовки Монтессори-педагога и обязательную стажировку в указанной Монтессори-школе. По-скольку в Классификаторе професий РФ нет специальности Монтессори-педагог, то подтвердить данную специализацию в РФ можно двумя путями -  *ноу-хау*: пройти курсы в Питере и\или Москве для педагогов и получить диплом о повышении квалификации или *что было раньше* официально участвовать в программе "Монтессори-детский сад, школа" при Педагогическом ВУЗе на территории РФ, проходить стажировку в созданной Монтессори-школе\детсаде и также получить диплом о повышении квалификации. Не всем городам Росии так повезло - таких площадок было единицы в начале 2000-х. И те, немногие, что были,постигла участь и нашей школы - перекрыли финансирование площадки - прощай Монтессори(((( Многие находили выход, создавая с педагогами, родителями НАО (некоммерческие автономные организации), но в случае с Калугой все было сложнее - помещение категорически требовали в распоряжение фонда детсадов...Родители сдались.
3. Первым воспитанникам сейчас примерно 16-17 лет, они успешно закончили школы, поступили и обучаются в различных ВУЗах.  О положительности опыта и отзыве меня как мамы такого воспитанника я уже описала. Порасспросить для Вас еще о выпускниках подробнее?
4. О цене писалось *дважды*, но если по-прежнему нет полного понимания, то совершенно не сложно повторить: 
а) малышовские группы 0-3г - 5 человек детей и 5 мам\пап - занятия 1,-1,5ч стоят 250 руб за пробное занятие, далее оплата осуществляется помесячно из расчета 250 р за занятие.
б) группа 3-6л -  8 детей без сопровождения родителей, 2,5 часа занятия - 400 руб пробное занятие, далее оплата осуществляется помесячно из расчета 400р за занятие.

----------


## kazangi

> 2. Очень жаль, что в интернете Вам не попались ссылки о том, что *Калуга являлась официальной площадкой по подготовке Монтессори-педагогов*, у нас работала муниципальная площадка "детский сад-начальная школа Монтессори", которая располагалась в здании д\с №64 и научное и методическое руководство этим проектом у нас на территории КО осуществляла Татьяна Павловна Войтенко, кандидат психологических наук.


Татьяна Павловна может быть???

----------


## kiara

То есть? Ирин - что и где может быть? Ты имеешь ввиду Т.П. в Центре? С детьми она не работает сама уже давно, сейчас занимается научными изысканиями по теме психологии здоровья, работает со студентами в этом направлении - это занимает все её свободное время) Но на собрании и на метод.встречах для родителей её присутствие не исключене)

----------


## kazangi

Да, я думаю, та ли эта Т.П., которую я знаю)))

----------


## kiara

> Да, я думаю, та ли эта Т.П., которую я знаю)))


Я балда, Ирин)))) Конечно Павловна) Та самая, она у нас одна).

----------


## kazangi

Очень уважаю этого человека! И если центр будет работать с учетом ее опыта - то...)))

----------


## kiara

О да, соглашусь полностью - Войтенко  уникальный человек! И опыт у неё шикарный, наши педагоги все работали под её наставничеством, собственно она и руководила в Пединституте (тогда еще институте) этим проектом и только благодаря ей школа Монтессори вообще состоялась в Калуге, за что мы-родители, ей безмерно благодарны и сейчас!
Кстати, для интересующихся рекомендую её книги: Войтенко Т.П. Сенсорная тренировка как фактор развития чувствительности.
Войтенко Т.П. Возвращение к ребенку: Опыт реализации идеи свободного образования. - Калуга: Изд-во Н.Бочкаревой -

----------


## KalugaDeti.Ru

Отвлеченные обсуждения статей на других сайтах и прочие рассуждения перенесены в соответствующую тему.

----------


## Монтессори-центр

Монтессори-центр предоставляет скидки при оплате абонемента на 3 месяца занятий - 10%, 6 месяцев занятий - 20%. 
Предоставляются скидки многодетным семьям, в случае, если сразу несколько детей (2 и более) посещают занятия Центра - 10%.
В каждой возрастной группе есть 1 бесплатное место для ребенка из семьи, находящейся в трудной финансовой ситуации (предоставляется справка по утв. форме).
Мы можем предоставить вам ознакомительное (разовое) занятие для организованной группы - 250 руб для ребенка в группе 0-3, 400р для ребенка в группе 3-6. В группе 0-3 должно быть 5 детей, в группе 3-6 не менее 5, максимально - 8 человек. Время и день для разовых занятий обсуждается индивидуально с организатором группы. Занятия также начинаются с марта месяца.
Запись и информация по телефону Центра: 8 (953) 312-93-99

----------


## Монтессори-центр

Краткое описание методической основы групп Монтессори-центра.
*Группы "Вместе с мамой" для детей от 8 месяцев до 3 лет*, работающие с использованием
Монтессори-метода, были созданы Ассоциацией Монтессори-педагогов России в 2000 году. В 2004 году
в газете "Детский сад со всех сторон" Программа работы таких групп была опубликована.
В ее основе - представления Марии Монтессори о законах естественного развития детей, о впитывающем разуме и сензитивных периодах развития. В соответствии с этим построена и специально подготовленная среда для детей до 3 лет.
Она включает в себя следующие зоны:
Развития общих движений (крупной моторики),
понимания причинно-следственных связей (перехода к деятельности),
сенсорного развития,
упражнений с водой,
развития мелкой моторики,
развития речи,
изодеятельности.
Все используемые  материалы, в том числе и вновь созданные, отвечают требованиям к Монтессори-материалу; они всегда имеют точную цель и алгоритм деятельности, соответствуют возрастным потребностям детей, имеют способ самоконтроля и возможность усложнения задачи. Модульное оборудование позволяет даже самым маленьким детям активно работать по подбору пар, построению ряда, развивать зрительно-моторную координацию, работу рук, память, концентрацию внимания.

Обычно занятие в группе продолжается 1,5 часа. Большая часть этого времени - свободная работа ребенка в сопровождении педагога (и близкого взрослого). Слово "работа" подразумевает 5 этапов деятельности: выбор, подготовку материала и рабочего места, выполнение основного алгоритма (или упражнения), контроль ошибок, уборку. Основные действия педагога во время свободной работы - показ презентаций, упражнений, проведение трехступенчатых уроков.

Часть времени может быть посвящена коллективным занятиям на кругу с использованием музыкальных и/или пальчиковых игр. Это могут быть игры-приветствия, игры на эмоционально-тактильный контакт мамы и ребенка (в т.ч. массаж), игры на выполнение вербальных инструкций, игры на ассоциативные действия (в т.ч. пальчиковые), игры на повторение тестовых движений, тематические песенки с танцевальными движениями, музыкальные игры с использованием инструментов, ритуал прощания. Главные правила таких групп очень просты и понятны: " Все, что хочешь, можно взять, поработать и убрать", "Мы друг другу не мешаем, если просят - помогаем".

/методическая основа Программы рекомендована к использованию АМПР/

----------


## kiara

Монтессори-центр приглашает детей и их родителей  на *День открытых дверей в воскресенье 27 февраля с 12 до 18 часов.*
Мы ждем вас по адресу : ул.Суворова дом 7 корпус 1.

----------


## Алина

вчера сходили на первое занятие, все страхи напрасны. педагог замечательная, атмосфера уютная, дебила из моего ребенка никто делать не собирается. советую всем девочкам, кот. хотели пойти, но кот. испугали междуусобные войны, попробовать. м.б. вы лишаете своего ребенка большого удовольствия?

----------


## kazangi

присоединюсь. Моя дочь в восторге от занятия, хотя у нас всегда проблемы были с развивающими центрами, в дневниках я уже описывала как-то. А тут... пришла домой - глаза светятся!

----------


## kiara

Большое спасибо, девочки, за отзывы и за доверие к нам и нашим педагогам!
Скоро приедет последняя партия модулей и ост.оборудование для активного зала - будет еще интереснее)

----------


## Алина

не за что, вам хорошо - и нашим деткам хорошо!

----------


## kiara

*С апреля в Центре будет работать группа короткого дня, мы будем рады принять детей на 4 часа в день, каждый день в будни с 9 утра и до 19 вечера (время начала корректируется по желанию родителей). Стоимость разового посещения 800 рублей. В группе будут работать два педагога с высшим образованием и опытом работы с детьми младшего возраста.*
Для желающих можно заключить договор на месяц со значительными скидками (до 40 процентов).
Уютная и хорошо оборудованная игровая комната, большой зал для активных игр и занятий музыкой, гимнастикой, творчеством, чайная пауза.
В качестве дополнительных занятий мы можем предложить полноценные (1-2 раза в неделю, продолжительность 1 час) музыкальные занятия с педагогом, творческие занятия, иностранный язык (анг. и/или французский), занятия гимнастикой ушу, классический танец.
Количество детей в группе - 5 человек.
Возможны посещения и в выходные дни по предварительной договоренности.

----------


## Ёжик

Мне вот очень интересен такой момент, во всех новых клубах, ну может не во всех, конечно, сделан "современный" ремонт, всякие пластиковые панели, окна и т.п. В общем в беременном состоянии, например, я в там выдерживала не более 15 минут. А как у вас? Есть чем дышать? Желательно чистым)))

----------


## kiara

У нас никаких химических панелей нет, окна-стеклопакеты с вентиляционными амбразурами, в комнатах от 2 до 5 окон - все распашные. Хлор при мытье не применяют, отдушки-тоже. Помещение не подвальное (первый этаж), вентиляция отличная, сырости нет, конденсат не скапливается.
Насчет "чистым"-это Вам в бор лучше) Но место расположения Центра удачное-тихая не сквозная улица, в 500 метрах набережная и свежий ветер с бора.

----------


## MARY

Да-да, полностью подтверждаю слова kiar`ы: помещение просторное, душно не бывает даже тогда, когда собирается клуб "Леля" - а это минимум 10 мамочек с активно двигающимися детьми!
Что касается Монтессори-центра, мы живем от него достаточно далеко. Для того, чтобы попасть на занятия, нам нужно сначала дойти до остановки, потом проехать до 21 века, потом идти пешком. И если в первый раз мне было трудно уговорить Михаила (2года 2 мес) идти в нужном направлении, то во второй раз мне стоило сказать:"Пойдем горошек сыпать?", как он помчался довольно быстро - нести на руках не пришлось)))))))

----------


## kiara

Хороший ролик о методе Монтессори от председателя АМПР Ларисы Климановой, с примера использования материалов дома для детей от 8 мес до 3 лет.
http://video.yandex.ru/users/dragonleet/view/163

----------


## kazangi

я свои восторги еще раз выскажу))) Я в центре не была ни разу, ни на занятиях, ни в клубе, не могу ничего сказать о внутренней отделке, количеству материала, педагогах, но! я вижу Улю с папой каждый раз, когда они приходят домой - уставшие и такие радостные, полные впечатлений (оба)))) и вижу перемены в Ульке, как она растет на глазах, как она спешит одеваться и собираться туда. Наша семья теперь живет от занятия до занятия))). Спасибо Марии Монтессори за ее систему и создателям центра за центр!

----------


## kiara

Спасибо, Ирин, большое!
Я завтра же передам и педагогам твои восторги) хотя, они взаимны - Уля с папой шикарная "Монтессори-пара" как говорят наши педагоги !!!
И заглядывай в Центр тоже, мы всегда рады гостям)
Кстати, как мама тоже могу сказать, мой мелкий теперь всем отвечает на вопрос "как дела" - "я хожу В Монтессори, Монтессори весело, я иду на занятия!". Причем он собирается туда трижды в день и по любому поводу)))
А сегодня я оставила его дома с утра, а Ку пошел, взял пинцет и начал перекладывать горох со словами "я занят, я в Монтессори"))))))))))
К 28 марта ждем последнюю поставку материалов и  мы полностью укомплектованны по Монтессори-среде! Ура!

----------


## kiara

Монтессори центр приглашает детей на* апрельские занятия в группы развития "Вместе с мамой" с 1года  и группу Тодлер с 3 лет (без родителей)*. Договоры заключаем уже сейчас, желающие поторопитесь, пожалуйста, кол-во мест, по-прежнему, ограниченно.

Приглашаем детей в *группы короткого дня (не более 4 часов) с 2-х лет*. В группах 5 человек, набираем лишь две группы. Возможны разовые посещения, а так же заключение договора на 1 месяц.

----------


## kiara

*Скоро в Монтессори-центре уникальная методика Карла Орфа (рекомендована в качестве  дополнительных музыкальных занятий АMI и АМПР)! 
Занятия будут проводится 1-2 раза в неделю для групп Тодлер и для детей в группах короткого дня.*
Занятия будет проводить музыкальный педагог-преподаватель муз.школы с использованием инструментов "Орф-серия" (Германия).
Возможно формирование групп выходного дня для детей с 3 до 7 лет только для музыкальных Орф-занятий.

----------


## Ёжик

А цена вопроса?

----------


## kiara

Не совсем поняла...Цена занятия?

----------


## Ёжик

Ну да)) и занятия по Орфу и группы короткого дня.

----------


## kiara

*По Орфу пока анонс*. Цена будет разная: для исключительно музыкальных занятий в выходные дни - одна, для групп короткого дня занятия будут входить в стоимость посещения, для Монтессори-групп Тодлеров - примерно 500р. Точнее  - цена, кол-во занятий в неделю, расписание - все будет в апреле.
Подробнее про группы короткого дня чуть ранее сообщение было, чтобы не дублировать, посмотрите предыдущую страничку, пожалуйста (там и цена и условия).

----------


## Ёжик

Как все соблазнительно, но цены, конечно, меня пугают пока, может привыкну через полгодика

----------


## kiara

На сайте ВКонтакте появилась наша страничка http://vkontakte.ru/montessorikaluga#/montessorikaluga
Она пока в разработке, но скоро там закипит жизнь!
Приглашаем всех к нам в гости!

----------


## Lesy

Мой сын тоже с удовольствием ходит на занятия. Дома рассказывает взахлёб. Вот уже два раза был с группой без мамы, никаких капризов и неудобств. С педагогами легко и комфортно.

----------


## kiara

Lesy, большое спасибо за добрые слова!

С удовольствием сообщаем, что *формируются группы воскресного дня на музыкальные занятия по методике Карла Орфа*. Занятия будут проходить в первую половину дня - для деток с 3-4-х лет в 10:00 утра, для детей с 6 лет с 12:00.
Мы ждем детей с 3-х до 10 лет, группы по 5-7 человек. Время от 1 ( для малышей) до 2 (для старших) часов. Стоимость занятия 250 р. Возможно посещение дополнительных занятий в будние дни в утренние и\или вечерние часы. 
Для посетителей группы короткого дня - данные занятия входят в абонемент.
Подробности по телефону: 8 (953) 312-93-99

----------


## kiara

*Мы рады пригласить детей с 4-5 лет в Творческую мастерскую!* Занятия проводит калужская  художница  Олесся Матвеева (работы художницы можно посмотреть здесь http://vkontakte.ru/club12958895 ), в программе занятия с глиной (керамика) роспись керамики, основы ИЗО, свободное творчество.
*Ждем детей от 4 до 18 лет)*! Группы формируются как в будние дни, так и в выходные, занятия для малышей от 45 минут, для старших детей от 1.5 часов.  Группы по 5 человек для малышей и по 7-8 для более старших детей. Стоимость занятия 25о р.
Для посетителей группы короткого дня - данные занятия входят в абонемент.
Подробности по телефону: 8 (953) 312-93-99

----------


## kiara

Сюжет о педагогике Монтессори телекомпании Ника-Тв http://www.nikatv.ru/index.php/video-legko.html
Снимали в Монтессори центре)

----------


## kazangi

супер-супер-супер!!!

----------


## kiara

На май месяц в группах Вместе с мамой и Тодлер( без родителей с 3-х лет) осталось по два местечка - на 14:45 и 16:30. Присоединяйтесь, будем делать открытия вместе!
Мы так же рады принять детей  в группу короткого дня - от 1 до 4 часов ежедневно, кроме выходных дней - осталось два "договорных" местечка, можно посещать группу и разово.

----------


## kiara

В летние месяцы музыкальные занятия по методике Карла Орфа будут проходит и *в будние дни, два раза в неделю в первую половину дня (в 11:00 - 11:30)*.
Приглашаем детей от 3-х (2,8л) до 6 лет. Длительность занятия 45 минут-1 час. Стоимость занятия 200 руб разово, 180р - при покупке абонемента.
Запись и подробности по телефону: 8(953) 312-93-99.

----------


## kiara

Дорогие наши друзья! У нас много новостей и мы спешим ими с вами поделиться!
*В июле заканчиваются каникулы в группах "Мама и малыш" и "Тодлер". Мы вновь рады видеть детей и их родителей на занятиях.*
*Теперь занятия будет проводить психолог, педагог Монтессори с квалификацией 0-3 и 3-6 (диплом АМПР) Дарья Винокурова. Занятия будут проходить во вторую половину дня (после 14:00).
Группы короткого дня будут работать исключительно как Монтессори-группы.
В программу групп короткого дня добавляются занятия с логопедом по развитию речи.
В творческой мастерской будут занятия в театральной студии.
Все педагоги имеют соответствующее образование, богатый опыт работы с детьми, отличные рекомендации, творческие и очень позитивные люди, а самое главное - они любят и уважают детей! Они видят и принимают их такими, какие они есть, не стараясь переделать, но указывая им самим путь для совершенствования!
Обращаю внимание, что с сентября изменится порядок приема детей в группы (любые).  Запись в группы на июль открыта! Спешите, кол-во мест по-прежнему ограниченно. Те, кто оставлял заявки ранее, а так же те, кто посещал нас до каникул, в группы зачисляются в первую очередь.
*
Запись и информация по телефону:  *8953-312-93-99 Номер телефона изменился ввиду ужасного качества услуг связи оператора МТС.*

----------


## kiara

Дорогие друзья!
В группах короткого дня осталось всего пара мест. Не упустите хорошую возможность разнообразить детям летние каникулы, а тем, кто осенью идет в детский сад - возможность комфортной адаптации к новой среде.
С июля* начнутся обучающие Монтессори- семинары для родителей* (бабушек, дедушек или других лиц, сопровождающих детей до 3-х лет на Монтессори-занятиях). Занятия будут проводится в 2 этапа -теоретический курс - и практический курс (продолжительность семинаров до 3-х ч).
* Посещение родителями семинаров обязательное условие зачисления детей в Монтессори-группы.* Запись на семинарские курсы тоже открыта, кол-во родителей в группе - до 12 человек. Стоимость курса семинара - 500 руб. 

P.S.
На нашей страничке ВКонтакте появился альбом с фотографиями Центра) заглядывайте в гости.

----------


## polya

kiara
в какое время проходят занятия в группах от 3-х лет? 

Подготовительные семинары для родителей в какое время? Если нет возможности их пройти (муж работает до 19.00, я сижу с 2-мя детьми и их больше не с кем оставить), мы не сможем ходить в Монтессори-группы?

----------


## kiara

Здравствуйте, polya!
На летние месяцы мы проводим набор в группы Тодлер (от 3-х лет без родителей) на 18:00 (17:30) - точное расписание будет на следующей неделе.
Семинар будет проходить во вторник, ориентировочно в 18 часов. Прохождение семинара - обязательное условие зачисления ребенка в любую группу Монтессори.
Вариант - подождать набора на новый учебный год, семинары будут проводится и в выходные дни, либо пройти индивидуальный семинар в удобное для вас время, но это будет стоит дороже (полный курс 1000р).

----------


## polya

A какую цель приследуют эти обязательные условия? Познакомить с методикой? Мне, например, это не нужно, я сама педагог.

Но это, конечно, ваше право, как любого коммерческого центра.

Данный семинар может вместо меня посетить, например, дальний родственник, это будет выполнением условия зачисления?

----------


## polya

"Вариант - подождать набора на новый учебный год, семинары будут проводится и в выходные дни, либо пройти индивидуальный семинар в удобное для вас время, но это будет стоит дороже (полный курс 1000р)."

У меня двое детей, которых мне не с кем оставить на длительное время, а семинары, как я поняла по 3-4 часа, так?

На индивидуальном семинаре я могу присутствовать с детьми 3 года и 1 год?

----------


## kiara

Цель приследуют не условия) Цель несет в себе ознакомление с методикой, правилами посещения Монтессори-групп, цель и задачи презентационной работы  в связке "мама-ребенок". 
Рolya - Вы Монтессори-педагог? Думаю, что нет, иначе бы у Вас не возникало подобных вопросов.Родительский семинар - это первоначальная ступень в Монтессори-образовании. Мы работали без семинаров несколько месяцев, и это больше для нас категорически не приемлемо, ибо приводит к огромному кол-ву ошибок в работе как родителей, так и не эффективной организации времени занятий у педагога.
Мы не просто любой коммерческий центр, мы центр, работающий по классической Монтессори-методике, а не просто предлагающий элементы Монтессори в свободной интерпретации.
Семинар может посетить любой взрослый человек, *который и будет сопровождать детей на занятиях*.
Присутствие детей на родительских семинарах не возможно. В течение очень короткого времени Вам будет выдаваться информация, которая должна быть Вами усвоена, а дети не смогут дать возможность сосредоточиться. Да и что будут делать детки все время семинара?!
Индивидуальные семинары можно проводить, разбив весь курс теории и практики на несколько посещений, скажем на 3-4 раза по 1 часу. Но и в этом случае - Вы можете быть *только без детей*.
Иных вариантов, увы, нет.

----------


## polya

"Мы работали без семинаров несколько месяцев, и это больше для нас категорически не приемлемо, ибо приводит к огромному кол-ву ошибок в работе как родителей, так и не эффективной организации времени занятий у педагога." 

"Семинар может посетить любой взрослый человек, который и будет сопровождать детей на занятиях."

Какое это имеет отношения к детям 3-6 лет, занимающихся без родителей?

----------


## polya

Мы посещали Монтессори-группы и раньше (в Москве), и если честно, подобные требования выдвигаются впервые, и не очень понятны.

Логично, что родители, приводящие детей постарше и ранее не посещающие Монтессори-группы, могут быть несколько удивлены, если они не знакомы с методикой.  Но логично и то, что искренняя любовь и принимание любого метод в воспитание не формируются на материальной базе. Кто-то может походить на занятия и понять, что это "не то", а кто-то полюбит всем сердцем. Но ведь все только через ребнка, его реакцию и положительный настрой.  Каким боком здесь ОБЯЗАТЕльные ПЛАТНЫЕ СЕМИНАРЫ ДЛЯ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ?

----------


## polya

Вы, пожалуйста, не думайте, что я хочу ваш центр как-то раскритиковать и т.п. Долго выбирали "что" и "куда", и вот появились такие не очень понятные моменты, так скажем.

----------


## kiara

Рolya, я ничего не думаю))) и у меня и у наших педагогов нет такой привычки - решать и додумывать что-то за других. Я просто отвечаю на Ваши вопросы. Хотя, любой человек имеет право и на критику и на похвалу-главное, чтобы он это дело исходя из фактов и личного опыта)
Родительские семинары - это общее требования АМПР (Ассоциации Монтессори педагогов России), где мы сейчас проходим добровольную аккредитацию, членами которой являемся (кстати и в АMI  подобные условия, но гораздо жестче-семинары ТОЛЬКО индивидуальные+требование обязательных индивидуальных занятий для детей в 1-й месяц. Но мы лишь члены AMI *с мая этого года*, а т.к Международная ассоциация на территории РФ не имеет гос.регистрации и аккредитацию не осуществляет, поэтому их требования мы не обязаны соблюдать полностью),  это требование всех Монтессори-центров, работающих по *классической методике*, где не сочетаются разные элементы, где работают только аттестованные Монтессори-педагоги.
Для родителей, чьи дети посещают занятия самостоятельно семинары так же логичны, как и для детей, посещающих занятия вместе. Если мы придерживаемся внутри среды принципов Монтессори, а дома родители и большей части из них даже не знают, то как минимум у ребенка возникает внутренний конфликт (именно это мы и наблюдали на некоторых детях группы Тодлер) - здесь ему дают право свободного выбора и самостоятельной деятельности, а дома даже не дают шанс проявиться "нет, давай лучше я, ты пол дня будешь копаться! ты еще мал, я сама все сделаю! у тебя в руках ножницы?!как тебе вообще пришло в голову их взять самому?!" и т.п. А самый распространенный вариант " вот в центре и будешь сам все делать, а здесь дом, а не центр".
Монтессори не студия развивашек-развлекашек на досуге. 
Монтессори-это образ жизни, это всерьез и навсегда.
Для меня совсем не логично, почему вызывает непонимание плата за семинар - *любой* труд должен быть оплачен. Иначе в нем нет никакого смысла.  Мы уважаем наших педагогов, ценим их опыт и время, и есс-но, оплачиваем его им. Это - логично.
А искренняя любовь и принятие, как и уважение не продается. Это либо есть, либо этого нет.
P.S. Рolya - у нас есть телефон)) И к нам можно придти и все посмотреть и расспросить обо всем) Мне кажется, гораздо эффективнее общаться лично.
Через неделю-другую будет готов наш долгожданный сайт, там будет отдельный раздел с вопросами и подробными ответами на них. В том числе и о роли родителей в Монтессори-образовании.

----------


## polya

Спасибо!)))

P.S. Я звонила по телефону, но там со связью совсем плохо - слышно через слово.

----------


## kiara

Уже с неделю у нас новый телефон-как раз из-за проблем МТС, в теме чуть выше есть он. На всякий случай - 8953-312-93-99 - этот номер всегда доступен)

----------


## kiara

*Внимание - наши новости!!!
Мы рады вам сообщить, что с сентября месяца Монтессори-центр будет принимать своих маленьких друзей в группу полного дня!*Для детей предоставляется полный пансион - завтрак, второй завтрак, обед, полдник. В отдельной уютной спальне можно в тишине отдохнуть днем - спальня оборудуется полноценными детскими кроватями. По прежнему для детей - каждый день Монтессори занятия в классической Монтессори-среде, с психологом педагогом Монтессори полной квалификации (0-6), музыкальные занятия по методике Карла Орфа, занятия творчеством в студии керамики и ИЗО, творческое проектирование, занятия с логопедом по развитию речи. В хорошую погоду дети будут выходить на прогулки, в "нелетную" в полном распоряжении детей будет открывающийся в августе развлекательный центр - всевозможные развлечения на любой вкус и возраст (подробнее о развлечениях - в августе))). Отдохнуть, почитать книги и просто свободно поиграть детки могут в нашей игровой комнате.
*Предварительная запись на сентябрь уже открыта.* Спешите - кол-во мест, как всегда, ограничено. Родительские семинары так же обязательны.
Для полной информации - звоните: 8953-312-93-99.
Мы ждем деток от 3-х до 6(7) лет включительно! В группу короткого дня зачисляются детки от 2,6 л.

----------


## polya

А можно семинары наш папа пройдет, т.к. ребенка именно он водить будет?
Но он может только в будни после 17.30-18.00, и в выходные (но не всегда).

----------


## kiara

Конечно!!!
Катерин, я в суете сегодня забыла тебе материалы передать - диск и распечатки с метод.основами. 
При встрече договоримся тогда, хорошо?

----------


## polya

Давай. Но он может и на общий семинар прийти, но только если до сентября, а там у него опять студенты до 7-8 вечера. Правда заниматься мы бы с сентября хотели начать, т.к. летом, то купаться, то дача вечерами.

----------


## kiara

*Дорогие друзья!!!
Самая долгожданная новость - включается в активную работу НАШ САЙТ!
Теперь Вы можете нас найти www.montessori-kaluga.ru
Сайт пока работает в тестовом режиме и не может принять Ваши отзывы, замечания и предложения, поэтому если они у Вас есть - по-прежнему можете их написать здесь. Нам важно знать Ваше мнение о сайте, его удобстве, эффективности поиска. *не все разделы пока активны, но они пополняются каждый день*
Большое спасибо пространству Калуга-дети за добрый кров и теплый прием!*

----------


## polya

Оксана, когда у вас на сентябрь набор и в какое время занятия будут в гр. Тодлер? Как начнутся вечером, мы хотим начать ходить.

----------


## kiara

Катерин,Тодлеры уже занимаются сейчас, в 17:30, 4 раза в неделю пн,вт, чт, пт. 
А в сентябре занятия будут трижды в неделю понедельник, среда, пятница так же с 17:30 до 19:00 (19:30)  продолжительность от 1,5 до 2-х часов. 
Позвони в Центр 8 (953) 312-93-99 запишем вас, семинар будет скорее всего в конце этой недели (родители у нас разболелись почти все...но надеемся все оклемаются).

----------


## kiara

Дорогие друзья! С большой радостью сообщаю, что теперь наша группа полного дня получила* официальное* "звание" *домашний детский сад*!!!!!!!!! *кстати - единственный в городе, работающий легально.*
P.S. осталось всего несколько неоплаченных мест, хотя список желающих много больше имеющихся у нас мест. Зачисление будет по факту внесения оплаты по состоянию на 28 августа.

----------


## kazangi

а что с сайтом случилось, хотела человеку ссылку дать, а сайт не открывается((

----------


## polya

Да, сайты (Немо тоже) давно не работают...

----------


## kiara

Ничего)
перенос на новую платформу Монтессорского, к 20-21 февраля должны запустить, а Немовский чуть позже, его модернизируют.
И не "давно", а всего лишь неделю)

----------


## kovelskikh

> 3. Первым воспитанникам сейчас примерно 16-17 лет, они успешно закончили школы, поступили и обучаются в различных ВУЗах.  О положительности опыта и отзыве меня как мамы такого воспитанника я уже описала. Порасспросить для Вас еще о выпускниках подробнее?.


 мы гораздо старше этих 16-ти лет!)) дети Войтенко, например. среднему ребенку сейчас около 25ти.
 те, с кем у меня связь осталась - чудесные. многие выпускники уехали учиться в Москву, многие уже состоят в браке )

если не секрет, в каком классе учился Ваш ребенок и в каком году закончил? у меня был класс Б, учились мы 97-10.

и еще вопрос: где сейчас наши учителя? интересуют Евгения Викторовна, Наталья Владимировна, Татьяна Витальевна (фамилий не помню)

----------


## kiara

Наталья Владимировна сейчас с Монтессори не работает, увы, мы её приглашали к себе в Центр в прошлом году, нет возможности-очень загружена.
Татьяна Витальевна так и осталась в 64 саду, работает там и по сей день. Работала и у нас в прошлом году, собственно мы с ней и начинали, за что ей огромное спасибо!!!!
О Евгении Викторовне у меня точной информации нет. Если не путаю, то по-моему, она сейчас в Италии живет.
А мальчик мой в "А" учился, вы здОрово старше нас))) мы только родились в 98, поэтому когда мы уходили, уже застали распад((( Жалко, что все развалили!Очень обидно, такая база, таких деток готовили, такой коллектив. Эх..

----------


## kovelskikh

ого, здорово. про Евгению Викторовну говорили, что она в монастырь собиралась, последнее время она была очень религиозна (2000), у нас перестал проводиться хеллоуин по ее инициативе, например.
а Наталья Владимировна что преподает?

----------


## kiara

*Дорогие друзья!
Спешу поделиться с Вами замечательной новостью!!!
Мы готовим к запуску второй Монтессори- центр, который будет принимать деток как частный детский сад на 20 мест!!! 
Вас ждет неизменно высокий уровень педагогики Монтессори - преподаватель получала образование в Италии, в самой альма-матер Монтессорианства, изучала труды Монтессори в оригинале, владеет 3 ин.языками.
Условия для деток повышенной комфортности - современный котедж с собственной тер-рией, благоустроенной площадкой, светлые просторные спальни, домашнее здоровое питание, ну и конечно - забота и внимание нашего коллектива.
Мы готовы принять деток с 2,5 лет.
Ориентировочный срок открытия осень 2012г.
Предварительная запись открыта с мая, с конца августа можно будет заключать договоры.

Всю информацию, просьба, уточнять по телефону 8(953)312-93-99, на  нашем сайте можно отправить электронную форму заявки.*

----------


## kazangi

а на "старом" это никак не отразится? все по прежнему будет?

----------


## kiara

Уууууу, еще и года не работаем, а уже "старый")))) Ну мама Ира, ну что ж ты нас так!
А как это может отразиться?))) Ну разве что могут пара-тройка человек перейти в новый, вдруг кому удобнее и ближе от дома будет.
Все будет по-прежнему и даже лучше) Новый педагог просто кладезь Монтессори-методик, такой опыт!!!! Так что, у нашей Дарьи Дмитриевны будет отличная возможность поднять свой уровень еще выше. 
Кстати, сейчас в конце апреля Даша уезжает на международный Монтессори-семинар, так что Ирин - все будет только лучше)
А на лето у нас планы немного изменить дизайн большого класса, сделать его более уютным, ну в общем не буду все сюрпризы раскрывать) Но уверяю - все они приятные)

----------


## kazangi

ну я и написала "старый" в кавычках))))))))))))) я в смысле "наш", привыкли же уже)))

----------

